# Drift and Race Event at JGTCUSA at CA Speedway DEC 18-19



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Drift and Race Event at JGTCUSA at CA Speedway DEC 18-19

GT Live will take place December 18 & 19, 2004 at California Speedway in Fontana, California. The main event on Saturday will be the JGTC ALL-STAR 200 race featuring 25 top cars invited from Japan, as well as local entries. The main event on Sunday will be the D1 GRAND PRIX US vs. JAPAN drifitng exhibition.

http://www.jgtcusa.net/home.html

For Skyline owners or Skyline enthusiasts that want to attend with USOC, the yet to be official US Skyline Owners Club, you and your friends can go with us. 

What You Get for only $66 for the entire weekend: 
• Priority registration for Auto Cross, Dyno Challenge and Audio Challenge. 
• T-shirt. 
• Special VIP parking right by the Speedway entrance. 
• One 20x20 covered tent for each registered car club. It can be used to hang out, barbecue, dance or anything else you can think of. 
• Participation in the Fan Lap around California Speedway. Pre-registered car club members will get to do a lap around the Auto Competition Course, the same configuration used for the JGTC race. Speeds are limited so this is more an hour-long party on wheels.

Just click on the link below and choose USOC on the drop down menu.

http://www.jgtcusa.net/store/product_info.php/cPath/12/products_id/65

Tickets will be sent to me, so shoot me an email after you purchase your ticket and I can either mail it to you or give it to you the day of the event or you can pick it up from me in Garden Grove, Orange County, CA.

Online purchasing will end real soon and space is limited so make sure you buy online before that option disappears.

So far there are about 4 Skyline GTRs going, both R33 and R32, plus non Skyline owners too. Friends, family and loved ones are welcome too. You are welcome to bring any car you want as well to park in the preferred parking and to do the lap around the track.

Hope to hear from you guys/gals.

Legalr33
[email protected]


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Update!!!*

JGTC update - read below and email me ASAP at [email protected].

Dear Car Club Participant, 

Thank you for registering with, and participating in, GT LIVE. We are 
looking forward to your club's participation in this unprecedented event. 

We have your passes ready to be shipped but we need some additional 
information from your club before we ship the passes. Due to overwhelming 
response from the car club community, we are faced with a logistical dilemma 
that we need your assistance with. 

Part of your package includes a fan lap. We have over 700 registered car 
club members and capacity for 200-250 vehicles in the fan lap. Because of 
capacity, traffic, timing and security issues, and the overwhelming number 
of registered car club members, we need to have club members register for 
specifically for the fan lap in advance. 

Recent random polling has indicated that many car club members registered 
for benefits other than the fan lap and are not planning on participating in 
it anyway. We basically need to know who from your club wishes to 
participate in the fan lap, and who does not. 

The good news is that if a member decides to participate in the fan lap, 
their car will be parked INSIDE the event Saturday morning and they will be 
close to the action. This is the best parking spot in the whole event. The 
car must remain parked throughout the day until the fan lap, at which time 
cars will be sent onto the course in groups for their lap. 

The bad news is that the car and owner must arrive VERY EARLY Saturday 
morning (probably around 4:00AM depending on how many people register) for 
security check, pre-staging and positioning and cannot leave the venue until 
the close of the event and all spectators have been swept from the area. YOU 
CANNOT EXIT THE INFIELD AREA PRIOR TO THIS TIME. This is for Saturday only. 
Sunday, all club cars will be parked in the original club area in the outer 
parking area. 

We need you to register the names of the members from your club who wish to 
participate in the fan lap so we can send them special load-in information. Passengers do not need to report, only drivers. 
WE NEED THIS INFORMATION NO LATER THAN DECEMBER 10TH (NEXT FRIDAY). 

Please compile a list of names with your club name and E-Mail it to Stephen 
Dietrich at [email protected] BY DECEMBER 10TH. 

ANYONE NOT REGISTERED BY THIS DATE WILL FORFEIT THEIR PARTICIPATION IN THE 
FAN LAP but all other car club benefits remain unaffected. 

Please disseminate this information and request to your members immediately. 
Thank you for helping us make GT LIVE the most exciting motorsports event 
ever. 

Stephen Dietrich 
Paramax Consulting 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
Office 323.936.5221 
Fax 323.936.5222 



legalr33 said:


> Drift and Race Event at JGTCUSA at CA Speedway DEC 18-19
> 
> GT Live will take place December 18 & 19, 2004 at California Speedway in Fontana, California. The main event on Saturday will be the JGTC ALL-STAR 200 race featuring 25 top cars invited from Japan, as well as local entries. The main event on Sunday will be the D1 GRAND PRIX US vs. JAPAN drifitng exhibition.
> 
> ...


----------



## amperes (May 16, 2004)

how much is it for spectators?


----------

